# 5 Vegas Miami M5 Cigar Review - Phenomenal



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

by far my favorite 5 vegas cigar. the flavour is absolutely amazing. medium bodied, has that typical don pepin nicaraguan puro, toasty, earthy, sw...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Miami M5 Cigar Review - Phenomenal


----------

